# Independent Americans



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Where did they go? I hope they are not all dead? The vote for Obama showed me that we have lost our independence and are willing perhaps even wanting to be "mothered" by government. It's tough to watch this happen. What is the chances of holding our heads up again some day?



> American reliance on government at all-time high


http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/201 ... time-high/


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

this shouldn't be a surprise. 20 years of idiotic and corrupt politics from BOTH parties have brought this on. Of course people will depend on the gov't when they don't have a job. Further more the baby boomer generation is now retiring or forced to retire so that would explain the social security, medicare, and other increases.

I agree that the bill to extend aid is only a band aid. Here we are again, absolutely nothing being done by congress or the president. Nothing new on trade deficit, trade agreements, lowering taxes (instead they just hit more people with more taxes), and long term job creation. Let alone shrinking government and government spending. Until we get rid of all of the current politicians and start over nothing will change. At least the bailouts worked and all the executive bonuses are being paid again. uke:

This will make you feel better Plainsman:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/02/24/democrat-youth-support-dw_n_474442.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That article didn't make me feel any better. I looked at the picture and realized they thought that vote would let them continue to party on the taxpayers dime. What it sounds like is Obama and his socialism isn't working fast enough for them. The youth have not been separated from mom and dad long enough when they go to vote. Those who voted for Obama remind me of a yearling calf that gets kicked because he is still trying to suck.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I believe that 99 percent of the time , it's only slackers who wish to be mothered by the goverment. Those who work and have want less goverment. For workers the goverment just takes from you. eace:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I would LOVE to be mothered by the government when I get old. It's either work till I die here or go to Australia the government of which provides everything the elderly/veterans need. That's how it supposed to be anyway. Germany is very close behind. No ONE wants to die being separated from the society. If they can't provide for themselves (for obvious reasons), the government has to do it. Period.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Who says we have all conservitives here. This ambush hunter seems to be pure socialist, and to me that's a very dirty word. Talk about a slacker who did not work or think hard enough to provide for his or his families old age. Now he want's me to care for him.I recommend Ambush guy move to Germeny or Australia because this country will go under and there will be no free lunch or we stop the charity for freeloading slackers. Either way the free lunch ends soon one way or the other. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I purchased long term care insurance and some of my friends laugh at me. They say they are going to give everything to their kids five years ahead of time and let the government take care of them. If this health care bill goes through they will do nothing for the older folks. My friends will find themselves fighting to get their cardboard box over a warm street vent. 
In the days gone buy we cared for the elderly. Today they will euthanize us so they have more money to play. What was that they wanted to start teaching at 55 years old? Alternative end of life training I think they called it.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

floortrader said:


> Who says we have all conservitives here. This ambush hunter seems to be pure socialist, and to me that's a very dirty word. Talk about a slacker who did not work or think hard enough to provide for his or his families old age. Now he want's me to care for him.I recommend Ambush guy move to Germeny or Australia because this country will go under and there will be no free lunch or we stop the charity for freeloading slackers. Either way the free lunch ends soon one way or the other. :eyeroll: uke:


Yo, you need to check your attitude or simply stop typing. Are you a TROLL? No wonder you have so many unanswered threads :rollin: 
I have the right to my opinion and the right to express it, right? Right? This is America we are proud of, right? To express the thought freely. Or should I quote great Goete who once said that no one is more hopelessly enslaved than those who falsely believe they are free. I don't think you even know who he was. Don't even start me on this. This is the forum. If you want me to call you names, I have few for you, just let me know.
Cool it! You ARE mature enough to cool it, eh?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ambush hunter, I don't consider myself a socialist, but there are some programs that are socialist that I am willing to accept. Number one is after working 40 years and paying in your really not sponging. So like you I look forward to some of my money back in my old age. I am willing to accept that. There are some that say since I am willing to accept that I should go further. Those are the give them an inch crowd they take a mile. I think we all agree, it's just that many of us, perhaps even you, are a little gun shy with this Obama as president. 
floortrader, I think everyone is close to agreement on here, so lets not push them to the dark side.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Exactly, sir. I look forward to seeing some programs when I get old. If I bust my a** all my life, I think I can at least hope that I deserve some free ride at the end of the cycle. What is wrong with that???

I wonder if this floortrader dude ever used a free library in America, or ever been a student, I wonder? Hey, it's socialism! Yet we all love it! Think outside of box; some, however, lack intelligence or/and an open-mind mentality.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

If we could only force our elected officials to revert to having to use social security instead of their own high end retirement they may stop robbing the fund. That said, if you didn't plan ahead for your retirement, that is your own fault. Social security was never meant to be your entire retirement fund, only to help out. I think we should get our money back and do away with SS. I don't need the government to tell me how to invest. I doubt I will ever see a penny. Congress should never be able to pass any law that they themselves can be exempt from!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Longshot said:


> If we could only force our elected officials to revert to having to use social security instead of their own high end retirement they may stop robbing the fund. That said, if you didn't plan ahead for your retirement, that is your own fault. Social security was never meant to be your entire retirement fund, only to help out. I think we should get our money back and do away with SS. I don't need the government to tell me how to invest. I doubt I will ever see a penny. Congress should never be able to pass any law that they themselves can be exempt from!


including health care! :bop:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Go to this website for Congressman John Fleming of Louisiana's 4th district. He is introducing House Resolution 615 that makes all the House and Senate use the same health reform that they are trying to push through in Washington. You can sign his petition and also contact your senator to tell them what you think about obamacare from his website.

http://fleming.house.gov


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Whoa it did not sound like someone wishing to collect something like SS which they payed into. Now if that is all the fellow was talking about was SS or medicare my mistake. It just it sounded like more, if not my mistake I'm sorry. You may have thrown me off when you wrote have the goverment take care of you. SS is something you payed for never mind the idiots in Washington who did not figure it right and now it's about to go broke. :beer:


----------

